# West Marine Foul Weather Gear



## fjbastone (Dec 10, 2003)

I have been looking at the West Marine Foul Weather Gear, specifically the Explorer Breathable jacket & bibs vs. the Equator
Lightweight jacket & bibs. 

While the lightweight might be nice in for the summer I am concerned about durability, especially with the amount of time
we spend on our knees racing a J-30. The bibs do have reinforced knees and seat.

Any input?


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Regards fjastone

I trust you will be ordering your foul weather gear though SailNet, the company who goes to the time and expense to provide this messsage board.

Happy sails to you ~_/)~


----------



## jbarros (Jul 30, 2002)

aye, and there''s the rub. I sail with the guy from the local chandlery, the people at the local west marine have always been nice, and as helpfull as can be imagined (as has the chandlery) and I use the resources of sailnet, and so feel indebted to them (not to mention their prices are top notch) so I find my buying has to go around a little to each. 

-- James


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

bubb2...I trust your message was tongue-in- cheek, and that you truly don''t expect the foul weather gear to be purchased from Sailnet solely because they sponsor this website.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Not as tongue-in-cheek as you may think. Kinda like relivies who come over for a hoilday diner and dink up all your liquer only to say when dinner is served they have an previous engagement. Happy sails.


----------



## jbarros (Jul 30, 2002)

I would definatley encourage buying from sailnet but I think that foulies, or other items that need to fit you and not just the boat are probibly best bought somewhere you can try them on first.  

-- James


----------



## pjfsail (Mar 15, 2003)

The July 15, 2003, issue of Practical Sailor(Volume 29 - Number 14) has an excellent review of Foul Weather jackets. You can contact them at: [email protected] and request a copy. West Marine''s Explorer series gets pretty fair marks while the Gill Coast series sold by Sailnet fairs poorer. Here is the negative about the Gill Coast "The zipper is small. It was difficult to snug the hood to the face. The side pockets were too small; larger cargo pockets would be an improvement." The Gill Atlantic series, also sold by Sailnet, gets really good reviews except for the same complaint about being difficult to snug around the face and cost is $150.00 more than the West Marine Explorer. I believe who I purchase products from cannot be a loyalty issue to a particular organization when it comes to my needs and the quality I require. If Sailnet''s products meet my needs and my price criteria I will always buy from them. On the other hand, if I can buy an identical item for less, guess what? Yep, I buy from those folks who will sell them to me cheaper. But, I will always contact Sailnet and ask them if they are interested in at least matching the price of their competetor. I hope my input helps you in your decision. Peter


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have the Gill Breathable line. Fit, breathability, and protection are excellent. Major complaint - the waterproofing wears out very quickly so you have to re-treat after about one season.

Stormer


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

I have Musto and Henri Lloyd foul weather gear of different vintages; my 10 year old gore-tex jacket is still pretty waterproof. In my opinion, waterproofing that lasts only 1 season is unacceptable.


----------

